# Banjo Minnows?



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Watched an infomercial today on these things and of course it was the secret to catching more fish. I was wondering if anyone had used them here locally and had the success they claim?


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

ive had some luck on them but i would rather spend the money on flukes that work just as well


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Not sure they catch more fish but they sure catch a pot load of fisherman


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

There's one born every minute.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a set last year, and I like them quite well. BUT, I only like the medium and smaller sized minnows. AND, I only like certain colors such as the green and white, clear and blue, etc. This significantly limited the number of baits I used out of the banjo kit. I have since lost all but 2 of the mentioned sizes and colors. They work well in farm ponds and in shallow water in lakes/creeks. I don't like to use them the way they show you on tv with the nose rig and rubber band, its time consuming and ineffective. I use a wide gap hook and rig them wacky style just underneath their dorsal fin. It seems to have a higher hook rate, and in my opinion looks better in the water. The set is quite large and will take up some space in your tackle box. If you have room in your tackle box, I would recommend them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've used them the past 3-4 yrs and have had some pretty good success with them. You're not gonna catch a fish on them on every cast but what lure can anyone say that about. They have their time and place just like anything else.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Just go buy some Strike King 3x Zulus.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend of mine bought some several years ago, never used them and gave them to me. 
Just for fun, I brought them on a Quetico trip with QueticoMike. 

I tried them for smallies and walleye...not a bite when other lures (tube baits, leech jigs, hard baits) were working just fine. 

I gave them one last chance in a northern pike infested shallow grassy cove...it only generated 1 strike in about 20 casts there...in my assessment, rip-off. 

Glad I didn't pay money for them, sorry they took up valuable space in my pack that trip.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

There was an old Thread about Banjo Minnows. Word was that they are pretty much useless.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have had great success with them fishing for largemouth. Consistently can catch fish with them, they def work. (for me)


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I got the set as a birthday present years ago and didn't even try them for about 2-3 years. After I started targeting bass more I figured to give them a try. They worked well for me also!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

swim bait does the same thing


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried some about 8-10 yrs ago when they first came out I think. My uncle brought some on a fishing trip to a farm pond. Bass tore em up....but that was it, they really TORE em up. The rubberband system is only good for a few fish then it breaks. We went through the entire kit of hardware on 1 trip. Ended up catching fish on other baits, maybe not as much, but many. They seemed to produce well, but are made poorly. JMO


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my girlfriend and i was in MI in 09 a guy was fishing with one and caught a northern pike with it from a pier


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If I hadn't been on the phone with Intimidator I'd taken a pic of the nice n chunky 3-3 1/4lb largemouth I caught on my "useless/doesn't work" banjo minnow yesterday morning. Man I wish I'd never bought those things now.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

They do catch fish, but in my opinion, there are better products that are easier to assemble and more durable available at just about any bait shop. I received a set for my birthday when they first came out. When you're a kid and you love to fish, your non-fishing relatives buy you those infomercial lures.

If I were to rank the infomercial lures, the banjo minnow would be a clear number one, followed by the flying lure and a DISTANT third, the helicopter lure. If they didn't work for bass, they wouldn't still be selling them 15 years later. You don't see the other two infomercials I mentioned any more for a reason.

I just remember cork screws, rubber bands, rubber stoppers, and mediocre hooks. As someone else mentioned, you'd be better off buying some hollow body swimbaits or flukes and fishing with those. I didn't like them because of all the superfluous parts, but the biggest bass I've ever caught in public waters came on a 3-inch banjo minnow. Of course, back then I didn't know what a fluke or a senko were.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

it seemed as if the banjo minnow infomercial was on when you spot the fish in the water and i definitely dont have that kind of eyesight most of the time. for that reason, i'm leary of purchasing a set. as jcustunner24 mentioned, when i was younger, i caught 2 bass after 20 minutes of using the old helicopter lure in a farm pond.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried them and they are no better than other soft jerkbaits such as flukes or zulus.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

To each their own as that saying goes. I've got an original set and one of the newer ones and like both sets. Never had a problem with them tearing up or the terminal tackle falling apart and I've caught multiple bass one a single one. I still got and use the one I caught a 6,a 4, two 3's,a 2,and four 1's one a few years back(that was the best single day I've had with them). That one banjo has caught me alot of fish these past few years. That's not even counting a couple of the smaller ones that I've been catching largemouth on too. Like Jcustunner posted previously they have to work or they wouldn't still be selling them and the infomercial wouldn't be on tv . If you don't like them then don't buy them or turn the channel when the infomercial comes on. 


If anyone has some and doesn't want them just mail 'em to me and I'll put 'em to good use.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm trying to think of the name of the lure I keep seeing in some of the magazines that advertises a shad lure that's GUARANTEED to catch you more fish. It's so effective it's been outlawed at tournys or something like that the ad says.I believe a company outta the North East sells them. I also believe that the same company sells the "Walking Worm". Anyone know which lure I'm talking about,I'm sure someone does and has bought one or two. Anglers are always looking for an edge out on the water and that's why those infomercial and magazine ad lures are bought. We're willing to spend money on the "next big thing".


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I just read an article on lite bite lures. They are made in yalesville ct and have been outlawed in the state of wyoming. I believe I will order a set which comes in shallow, middle, and deep divers. $30 bucks for three lures, must give you some kind of edge if a state outlawed them. And I could use every advantage I could get.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

one bait that i had great luck with was the bionic minnow they used to have on the infomercial they out produced any bait i had and were more simple to assemble then the banjo minnows


----------

